# S3 9.3a, WinMFS, and 750GB DB35 drive



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

I'm trying to take a backup image of my S3 running 9.3a with WinMFS. When I restore the image (also using WinMFS) to a new DB35 750GB drive I get a reboot loop. It goes all the way to the "Almost there..." screen before looping. There were no errors or unusual messages in the backup and restore process. I'm using the latest release of WinMFS (Beta 8).

Is there some basic incompatibility here? I'm a 7 year upgrade veteran in Series 1 and 2, and I've been meticulous in this process. I also tried a previously verified 9.2a image and I get the same reboot loop. Should I ditch WinMFS and go back to the MFSLive CD?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Did you scan the drive with Sea Tools for errors?

Do you happen to have another drive laying around to see if it will take the image and successfully boot?

Why don't you try the Linux cd method as a way of checking?


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

Yep, tried multiple drives, all new, and all scanned for errors before restoring. Going to try the boot CD next. I got the image backup, but then had to put the Tivo back together so She Who Must Be Obeyed could enjoy some TV time. I'll test the backup tomorrow.

-Jerry


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

I switched to using MFSLive boot CD version 1.3b, and now at least the new disk gets through startup. However, I wouldn't call it stable. Once changing channels, it rebooted. And when I tried to set up an external drive, it rebooted twice and never set up the esata.

This was with a DB35 750GB drive, brand new and tested good. Version 9.3a on a Series 3. The restore was performed with -e and -x. Next, I'm going to try without expanding (ie, 250GB).

-Jerry


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

Finally got a chance to play with this some more. Using MFSLive boot CD version 1.3b to restore a 9.3a image (no expansion) worked for me. No instability issues when I added and removed external storage. Not sure why the expanded version should have problems. I'm going to try it again with the fully expanded 750GB internal, but this time I'm going to try clearing the program data and ToDo list before trying to add the external storage.

-Jerry


----------

